# looking for a recommended solicitor in central algarve



## Paul Bentley (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everybody - I am nearing the end of selling my home in the UK and will shortly be moving home to the Algarve (getting excited). Could any of you British ex pats let me have details of an independent English speaking solicitor who can support us when we purchase a home in this beautiful part of the world. We want a solicitor who is independent of the estate agent who will act solely for us (perhaps in Faro or Almancil would be preferable) Thank you.


----------



## Bugwap (Feb 25, 2014)

Maria Mestre Almancil

Can't find her number, should be findable on Google!! 

David


----------



## Paul Bentley (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you very much David - cannot wait to come over in March/April!!


----------

